# What are Some Cubing Apps You Want to See?



## TheoreticallySpooked (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi! I'm a software developer (currently on vacation), and I've been looking for ideas to make when I get home in a few days. What are some ideas you would want to see become a reality? There's no bar set, so ideas can be anything from a visible scrambler to a "Just as the SD card runs out simulator" game. Thanks!


----------



## jfly (Jul 19, 2017)

The WCA Software Team is always looking for help with our endless list of issues if you're interested =)


----------



## TheoreticallySpooked (Jul 19, 2017)

jfly said:


> The WCA Software Team is always looking for help with our endless list of issues if you're interested =)



I wasn't even aware WCA had a software team! Thanks!


----------



## efattah (Jul 19, 2017)

Tons of things are needed.

1. Method of generating algorithms that automatically generates RrUM or LlUM without having to use complex spreadsheet filters
2. Method of forcing cube explorer to allow slice moves but only M slice and not E or S
3. Custom scramble generator that actually WORKS, that allows you to generate scrambles for partial sections of the cube (existing ones don't work for many situations)
4. Algorithm generator that has 'A.I.' to calculate how 'finger trick friendly' an algorithm is
5. Algorithm generator that can cause rotations to be part of the algorithm, i.e. the cube ends up naturally rotated at the end of the algorithm without actually doing any rotations
There's more, I can't recall all right now.

#4 especially. The number of hours cubers spend trying to find replacement algorithms for 'bad' cases is ridiculous and even then there are better 'unknown' solutions that haven't been found.


----------



## TheoreticallySpooked (Jul 20, 2017)

efattah said:


> Tons of things are needed.
> 
> 1. Method of generating algorithms that automatically generates RrUM or LlUM without having to use complex spreadsheet filters
> 2. Method of forcing cube explorer to allow slice moves but only M slice and not E or S
> ...


 
Interesting! For #4, what basis would I go off of for fingertrick friendliness? A lot of R/L turns require the entire hand (for me at least) so could I partially use that as a basis?

Also, I don't understand what RrUM and LlUM means. Is that just 3x3 notation or something else? 

Thanks!


----------



## FJT97 (Jul 20, 2017)

TheoreticallySpooked said:


> Interesting! For #4, what basis would I go off of for fingertrick friendliness? A lot of R/L turns require the entire hand (for me at least) so could I partially use that as a basis?
> 
> 
> Thanks!


I would take regripping as a basis. For example to see if the algorithm has more than two R turns before there is an R'. If so, you would need to regrip. And of course it shouldn't be many B turns or wide turns or rotations. But: Sometimes rotations aren't that bad for algs. I don't think theres an alg generator out there which includes rotations as a thing to make the algorithm nicer, that would be cool.


----------



## bcube (Jul 20, 2017)

Hello,



TheoreticallySpooked said:


> What are some ideas you would want to see become a reality?



Web-based puzzle simulators with specific properties. Not sure if it falls into "cubing apps" sort of things, though.


----------



## Benjamin Warry (Jul 21, 2017)

What about an alg calculator? I've noticed that when people come up with new ideas for methods they often don't know how many cases or algs are needed . It might be something as simple as entering how many corners and edges need to be solved. But I'm sure it would help out!☺ ☺ ☺


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 21, 2017)

efattah said:


> Tons of things are needed.
> 
> 1. Method of generating algorithms that automatically generates RrUM or LlUM without having to use complex spreadsheet filters
> 2. Method of forcing cube explorer to allow slice moves but only M slice and not E or S
> ...


LlUM means left, wide left, up and middle and RrUM means right, wide right, up, middle.
Only those faces are turned during the algorithm


----------



## Teoidus (Jul 23, 2017)

efattah said:


> Tons of things are needed.
> 
> 1. Method of generating algorithms that automatically generates RrUM or LlUM without having to use complex spreadsheet filters
> 2. Method of forcing cube explorer to allow slice moves but only M slice and not E or S
> ...


Alg Explorer might be good for you.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Jul 24, 2017)

I'm a simple man, twisttheweb/cubingtime type group room timer in an app. optimized for mobile that way.


----------



## I_<3_SCS (Jul 24, 2017)

Maybe some sort of CUBE PRICING APP that can CHECK ALL THE STORES for the LOWEST PRICES???!!!

I don't know, just a SUGGESTION!!!!


----------



## cuber314159 (Jul 24, 2017)

That already kind of exists, cubealot but it might be nice as an app though


I_<3_SCS said:


> Maybe some sort of CUBE PRICING APP that can CHECK ALL THE STORES for the LOWEST PRICES???!!!
> 
> I don't know, just a SUGGESTION!!!!


----------



## Mastermind2368 (Jul 24, 2017)

I think an Algdb.Net for mobile would be cool and maybe something about it reminding you to learn an alg. I know I have thought of more from a long time ago, I can try to tell you when I remember them.


----------



## applezfall (Aug 12, 2017)

An clock sim for android


----------



## Malkom (Aug 12, 2017)

Megaminx PLL trainer


----------

